# Last minute members needed  Family style club



## mscbuck01 (Sep 3, 2014)

I have a 633 acre club in Harrison, GA in Washington Co.  This is a nondrinking club.  Plenty of deer and turkey on this location.  $600 per membership.  We will have power put in hopefully in the next few weeks.  I am not interested in selling partial memberships.  Either you join or you don't.  There are 4 types of clubs and they are Party clubs, trophy clubs, killing clubs, and family clubs.  If the family club interests you hit me up.  We are looking for like minded people on this club.  We don't raise heck.  We cookout and have a good time.  There are plenty of good deer on this property.   you can pm me if interested.  Mike 770-633-5099.


----------



## GTHUNT (Sep 6, 2014)

What are the dues?


----------



## Matt.M (Sep 9, 2014)

Read the 4th sentence.


----------



## smiles1 (Sep 9, 2014)

*hogs*

any hogs on property?


----------



## mscbuck01 (Sep 14, 2014)

We do not have hogs nor have ever had them in the past.


----------



## mscbuck01 (Sep 17, 2014)

I will be going down this weekend if anyone wants to look at the property.  Please Call me because I don't get on here everyday.  Call me by Friday night.  770-633-5099


----------



## mscbuck01 (Sep 19, 2014)

Paid to have power put in today.  We should have power by next weekend.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Sep 27, 2014)

Any water on property? Looking for something with waterfowl potential as well


----------



## GAAREDSTATE (Nov 9, 2014)

*Hunting Club*

Let me know if you have any openings. It would be me and my son, and possibly my daughter. I also have a brother that would be interested.


----------



## jasonm2725 (Nov 11, 2014)

Where around Harrison is the land located?


----------



## kgodwi2 (Nov 16, 2014)

I sent you a PM thank you for a response.


----------



## mondich79 (Dec 11, 2014)

primitive camping?


----------



## whchunter (Jan 3, 2015)

*Numbers*

How many members and do you do quotas?  In other words do you allow one member with wife and kids to shoot more bucks and does than a member who doesn't have family members who hunt?  If there is a quota what is it?

Do you use a pin in/sign in system?

How many stands can one paying member put up and what are your rules concerning stand use?

Do you have a copy of your rules?

Thanks


----------



## Bigen (Jan 15, 2015)

*Openings for 2015-16?*

Do you still have openings for next season. Father looking for family oriented club.  Thanks


----------



## whchunter (Jan 15, 2015)

*Don"t*

Don't think he checks his messages very often.


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 16, 2015)

I just sent him a text to check the board. I think he's going to be there Sunday 1/18 to show someone the property.


----------



## jimwhitehead01 (Feb 5, 2015)

*need a place*

Me & my son need a place to hunt 2015/2016 do you have two openings? My name is jim whitehead my phone is 404-431-5654 my e-mail is jimwhitehead1035@comcast.net

              thank you


----------



## bigredJB (Feb 9, 2015)

Do you still have any openings?


----------



## mscbuck01 (Feb 17, 2015)

Guys,
I don't get on here much.  I left my phone number up earlier if you guys want to text me to get a quicker response.  I am looking for about 3 new members.  My phone is 770-633-5099


----------

